# Pigeon looking for a nice loft near NW Iowa



## Oxymoron (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi-
I rescued a lost pigeon a number of months back. Wasn't looking to get into pigeons, but my wife and I thought we'd give it a try. Now we realize it is too much commitment for us - we're not home for days at a time, don't have a good loft for it, etc.

We would like to find someone with other pigeons who would be willing to take in this very calm bird. I think it would be nice for him to be with other birds and since he was free-flying when rescued it would be nice for him to be in an outdoor loft that he could come and go from at least occasionally. 

He is banded and once raced, but his original owner does not want him back. He is 5-6 yrs old if I remember right. We live in Pocahontas, IA, near Ft. Dodge. We will drive several hours if needed to deliver. You can PM me or reply in this thread.

BTW, why does he "grunt" repeatedly late at night? Is this normal behavior? Is that how they communicate in the dark?

Thanks, Clay


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Clay,

I remember you and this bird well. I'm sorry it hasn't worked out but very glad to see you here looking for a good home. If you haven't checked the resources list yet, you might find someone there: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Please let us know how things go.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Clay,

You should also try our pigeon club resource:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12825

Maybe you can find some other kind person who is willing to offer this bird a continued quality life!

Thank you for your care for this bird.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Paris is a beautiful and distinguished looking pigeon. Unfortunately I do not have the picture anymore, as I was hoping to post it for Clay. 

Clay: Can you post a picture of Paris for members to see ?


----------



## Oxymoron (Nov 22, 2005)

Here is a picture of the always irridescent Paris d'Pigeon (said with a French accent), aka Homey, aka Pijjy. Even his poop is cute. Well, maybe not...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

What happened to the picture of Paris d' pigeon? 
*
Terry was able to make the adjustment.Thanks!*


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Onelast chance!*

Ohhh, come on folks, surely a member in the midwest, prefereably Iowa or Nebraska can adopt this beautiful former racer? 

This is your _last chance_, or I may just go ahead with adopting Paris.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Victor said:


> This is your _last chance_, or I may just go ahead with adopting Paris.


Oh, oh Victor - does Bev know what you may do......  
Tania x


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well of course Tania! She somewhat suspected that this would transpire. We have been married going near 30 years now. We make it a point to discuss things that affect us. SHE encouraged me to get another pigeon or two after I lost my beloved Tooter...but I don't know what happend here. It reminds me of the famous saying,"BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU ASK FOR"!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Umm - so I think you have 3 pigeons at the moment? Well you need another to balance the equation - I am sure Bev knows this.... 

I wish my other half, Colin, was as passionate about wildlife as I am - he isn't I am afraid - he would never be cruel to anything but he doesn't quite share my views. "Over the top" he says I am - I don't think so. 

Well good luck with Paris - not that you were going to adopt him but you might! 

Tania x


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

kittypaws said:


> Umm - so I think you have 3 pigeons at the moment? Well you need another to balance the equation - I am sure Bev knows this....
> 
> 
> 
> Tania x


Well, actually Tania, I have _four_ pigeons. The rescued female blue bar (Barbie) has become so imprinted on us and her flying capability is not quite up to pigeon feral standards. She has a soft-like flight and her ability to attain height is pretty sub-standard too, otherwise, she is healthy, and a very, very gentle sweet little pigeon girl.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

You know I was wondering if it might be 4 - well 5 is a good number too. A flock almost. I remember Barbie - she was the one that you saw down an alley and thought it might be not a pigeon but you went back to check and it was Lucky Barbie

Tania


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It still is not too late to adopt this fine looking former racer...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Too late if you are looking for Paris d'pigeon! She has been officially adopted , and she is now in her new home with new friends, Beaksley.Chiwa,Rosco, and Barbie Blue Bar.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

_CONGRATULATIONS! 

THE STORIES SHOULD START TO ROLL NOW...depending on your time! LOL_


----------

